# New beekeeper help



## sleep4centuries (Jun 8, 2015)

Around us we have been having a problem with drone producing queens this year and I was hoping someone could help me tell of this was drone brood or not.


----------



## COWS (Dec 23, 2012)

No, drone brood is larger and when capped the cappings are raised more than worker brood. Looks fine to me. If a hive is raising a lot of drone brood, it may be preparing to swarm or may want to replace a failing queen. Nothing I can see indicates any problem with that hive, however.

COWS


----------



## sleep4centuries (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks like normal worker brood to me. Drone brood will have rounded raised caps like the nose of a bullet.

 Al


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

What a lovely site to see!


----------

